# Video Editing (Premiere Pro CS5 Help)



## twicksisted (Jul 21, 2011)

Are any of you guys familiar with Adobe Premiere Pro video editing software.
I built my rig (see specs) mainly for video editing and gaming and the version of Adobe Premiere Pro CS5 64bit that I have should be seriously fast with my hardware (see specs).

Im trying to render video and the CPU never goes above 30%... so thats telling me its easily handling the load but something is holding it back... so I bought more ram (16GB)...no improvement.... then I thought the hardrive was possibly bottlenecking it so I bought an SSD (Corsair Force 3 GT 120GB)... still no improvement. 

Am I missing something here, whats bottlenecking it? why isnt the CPU running 100% like my old Q6600 used to? why does it take ages to render stuff at 30% CPU when it could be hitting 100% and doing it quicker? Ive upgraded memory, chip, and storage tov the fastest available.

Before you ask, it is much quicker than my old Q6600 was at rendering, but its just not breaking a sweat like my old Q6600 used to and thats telling me that something in the setup is slowing it down.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Isn't CS5 set up to use the GPU, so the rendering is happening on your HD5850?  What is the load like on your HD5850 during rendering?


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 21, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Isn't CS5 set up to use the GPU, so the rendering is happening on your HD5850?  What is the load like on your HD5850 during rendering?



yes and no... you can have CPU or GPU rendering... using GPU is faster if you have an approved Nvidia GPU, but still the CPU should be fully utilised when rendering like my old setup was using the exact same software, infact it would have to work harder to get the same results as the GPU.

In my old rig, my Q6600 was the bottleneck... my new rig nether the Ram, CPU or HDD are bottlenecking it it seems so theres another aspect that im missing which is boggling me!


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 21, 2011)

twicksisted said:


> yes and no... you can have CPU or GPU rendering... using GPU is faster if you have an approved Nvidia GPU, but still the CPU should be fully utilised when rendering like my old setup was using the exact same software, infact it would have to work harder to get the same results as the GPU.
> 
> In my old rig, my Q6600 was the bottleneck... my new rig nether the Ram, CPU or HDD are bottlenecking it it seems so theres another aspect that im missing which is boggling me!



EDIT:

It says here that some rendering applications are I/O intensive which is why the CPU/MEMORY wont be maxed out, but with my SSD and its fast IOPS R/W speeds surely it would be utilising the system more.

http://forums.adobe.com/thread/702119?tstart=0

(Apologies for double post, i clicked on EDIT and for some reason, something gave me double post????)


----------



## Dent1 (Jul 21, 2011)

I dont use Premiere Pro CS5, but is there any "thread" option to make cores work harder?


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 21, 2011)

Dent1 said:


> I dont use Premiere Pro CS5, but is there any "thread" option to make cores work harder?



Nope, it uses all threads. The same program on my old Q6600 rig used to max out all cores 100%


----------



## Thatguy (Jul 22, 2011)

twicksisted said:


> EDIT:
> 
> It says here that some rendering applications are I/O intensive which is why the CPU/MEMORY wont be maxed out, but with my SSD and its fast IOPS R/W speeds surely it would be utilising the system more.
> 
> ...



Disable the virtual memory in widnows, that should force work off of the HDD if you I/O bound.


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 22, 2011)

OK i gave that a go... and its not making a difference... the speed of the render appears to be a bit quicker... but im still only using 20-30% of the cpu .... also my videos tend to be around 5GB each, so i dont think in the long run having no page files and only 16GB ram will be a good thing


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 22, 2011)

CS5 likes Nvidia man. You are kicking yourself in the nuts with that ATI card. Seriously invest in the green team if you are going to be running Premier.

Great example....

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-580-gf110-geforce-gtx-480,2781-13.html


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 22, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> CS5 likes Nvidia man. You are kicking yourself in the nuts with that ATI card. Seriously invest in the green team if you are going to be running Premier.
> 
> Great example....
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-580-gf110-geforce-gtx-480,2781-13.html



I understand that some of the rendering can be done on an Nvidia card and much faster/
surely rendering on CPU only would mean that the CPU has to work much harder (IE: more than 20-30%).

also with an nvidia card, it does only the playback rendering through the adobe mercury engine in real time... not the final rendering


----------



## Disparia (Jul 22, 2011)

Possibly, if they're not already set to these:

Preferences -> Memory -> Optimize rendering for: Performance.
With 16GB, there shouldn't be a big difference between Performance and Memory, but couldn't hurt to try.

Preferences -> General -> Render audio when rendering video.
What an odd setting to be not checked by default, at least in my installation. Don't go into Premiere much as I'm more of an After Effects guy.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 22, 2011)

I think you already covered this, but are you sure that you can use the gpu and cpu at the same time?  I would be interested to see what your usage is like if you try to run exclusively on the cpu.  I get the impression we are assuming that it would go to 100%, but do you know that for a fact?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 22, 2011)

Is it possible that the 1600MHz RAM is just maxed out on bandwidth?  I know this sounds like an odd request, but try going into your BIOS and setting the RAM as slow as possible(1333 or 1066 is possible, effectively trying to make the bottleneck worse).  If the amount of CPU being used goes down, then you know your RAM doesn't have enough bandwidth to feed the CPU.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 22, 2011)

There's also HDD performance; I don't know if it's relevant in your case, but HDD's can cause performance issues and might be your bottleneck. I got a 4 drive RAID array because I'm working with 1280x720 30fps media at the moment (higher res = more bandwidth needed) so yea - you could be maxxing your read and write speeds of your drive.
Try it again, but this making the destination for the file onto another drive. That's the best way to keep things on a vid editing rig IMO, read off one drive, write to another. Don't get any drive to try and do both (but that's a personal preference. if you got a decent RAID array then you can ignore my statement)

I just bought a GTX470 today to utilise MPE in CS5. I had almost the same problem as you; upgraded system but got worse performance. So I re-installed CS4 and had my performance back again! I figured it was just a bug in CS5 so I used CS4 to finish the job I had on. I'm going to chuck the GTX470 in and install CS5 today, update it and cross my fingers.

tl;dr I think your HDD/'s are mosty likely the new bottleneck.

subbed!



 *Just checked your specs - you may not be HDD botlenecked, but still try and make your destination onto a free drive. One that's not being used for anything in Adobe. If it's faster then HDD is your new bottleneck. Or, idea - you could make a RAMDisk and make that the destination for the file, then when it's finished copy it to your HDD. Should be mega-quick? I dunno, it's just an idea 

TIGR's good with video editing rigs (he's built a fair few AFAIK). If he spots this thread, he'll no doubt pop in. As a last ditch effort there's the Adobe Forums, but their layout isn't nice and the search function can be annoying.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 22, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> There's also HDD performance; I don't know if it's relevant in your case, but HDD's can cause performance issues and might be your bottleneck. I got a 4 drive RAID array because I'm working with 1280x720 30fps media at the moment (higher res = more bandwidth needed) so yea - you could be maxxing your read and write speeds of your drive.
> Try it again, but this making the destination for the file onto another drive. That's the best way to keep things on a vid editing rig IMO, read off one drive, write to another. Don't get any drive to try and do both (but that's a personal preference. if you got a decent RAID array then you can ignore my statement)
> 
> I just bought a GTX470 today to utilise MPE in CS5. I had almost the same problem as you; upgraded system but got worse performance. So I re-installed CS4 and had my performance back again! I figured it was just a bug in CS5 so I used CS4 to finish the job I had on. I'm going to chuck the GTX470 in and install CS5 today, update it and cross my fingers.
> ...



Personally I hate CS 5.5. Photoshop and Illustrator bring nothing productive to the damn table......again. I mean they haven't changed much since Photoshop 5. Shits getting old already all the damn bugs THEY WONT FIX.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 22, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Personally I hate CS 5.5. Photoshop and Illustrator bring nothing productive to the damn table......again. I mean they haven't changed much since Photoshop 5. Shits getting old already all the damn bugs THEY WONT FIX.



I liked CS5 simply because of the massively improved content aware fill.  Other than that, I agree with you that there really hasn't been much improvement at all.  And I really think it is a slap in the face from Adobe for them to charge CS5 customers for CS5.5, that should be a free upgrade for people that just bought CS5.  I had a client that just spent $2,600 on CS5 Master Collection 6 months ago, and Adobe wants to charge them $600 to upgrade it to CS5.5, that is why I hate Adobe.

But that is getting a little off topic, lets just try to help him out and not discuss if we like the product or not.


----------



## twicksisted (Aug 9, 2011)

Im still trying to find the bottleneck in my system so that i can render the final video output faster.
So far people have suggested that if I have an Nvidia graphics card this will be quicker but according to my research on the matter this is only good for rendering previews in the program (not the final rendered video output).

_- CPU dosent seem to be the issue as I have plenty of speed in my i7 sandybridge and it only peaks at 30% during the final render.
-Ram dosent seem to be the issue as it dosent use it all up (have 16GB).
-HDD cant be the issue as I am using a SATA III 6GB/s Corsair GT SSD which is pretty much the fastest SSD drive on the market with huge I/O and R/W speeds._

So out of interest does anyone else have CS5/5.5 and a nice fast i7 setup.
If you could test out your findings as far as rendering a 1080p video in full quality... im trying to find out why my CPU does not go above 30% useage.


----------

